# honeycomb fiberglass 4x8 sheets



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking for 4x8 sheets of honeycomb fiberglass.


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

Distribution International in Mobile sells them about $600.00 per sheet


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Advanced Plastics in Elberta will sell the components if not the sheets.

http://www.advanced-plastics.com/

Joraca


----------



## tbandit (Oct 4, 2010)

Advanced plastics is the place too go. They have the niticore you need. depending what you are using it for, I would recomend the cosa board they have allot easier to work with.Rounding corners with the nitacore is a pain in the butt.


----------

